# green water and light



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Does anyone knows the problems green water can produce in planted tanks?
Does the limited light seem to affect the plants seriously?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

It does not impact the plants much at all.
GW does seem to retard other species of algae.

It is induced to a large degree with more lighting and was seldom an issue till folks started using PC FL's lighting.

NO FL's are hard to get more than 2-3w/gal, and also seldom have GW issues.
If you had green water, higher light, less biomedia, less CO2(but still adding it), NH4 will all help it grow.

It grows better with CO2, NO3, PO4 additions etc.
You cannot limit it with these nutients though and also have plants.

NH4 is the main nutrient cause for it to grow. Once present and bloomed, the GW is difficult to get rid of without UV, Diatiom filtration, etc.

UV's can be had on ebay for 30-40$.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

ww..BarrReport.com


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

It was completely gone with 15w UV in 3 days together with the thread algae I had before GW.the tank now is 100% algae free and I'm wondering if will stay like this.Do you recommend shuting off the UV?It's been more than a week now.

Thanks


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep, you are done.
Probably will not need the UCV again.

When you and anyone you know does a set up, nag the bejeezes out of them about adding mulm to the filter/substrate and pack the tank with lots of plants from day one.

Throttle the light, less is better, good CO2 and nutrients are much more important.

A tank can easily get off to a clean start by adding precuisely what is present in an established tank.

Mulm and lots of plants.

It's so simple.
I think people just think about too many things sometimes and confuse themselves with bioenzyme bacteria additives and avrious snake oils and limiting some nutrient, are too cheap to enough plants from day one etc.

You might consider renting/leasing the UV out to other GW folks. 10$ a week etc they pay for shipping etc.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

what's mulm?Sorry,english is not my first language..


----------

